# Best snowboard video editing software?



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

People have been telling me that "Magix Movie Edit Pro 17 plus", "Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum" or "CyberLink PowerDirector 9 Deluxe" are great to use, but I was on there sites and everyone but the Vegas, looks like they would be terrible for editing snowboard videos. What do you guys use to edit? I'm looking for something kind of like the editing that comes standard with macs. I want to be able to place the titles where ever on the screen, adjust the color, font etc. This stuff looks like the title is fixed in either the center, top or bottom of the screen. What would you guys use?


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

adobe premiere elements or pinnacle studio HD. 
elements would be my first choice though.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I've heard Vegas is pretty good, but I've never used it. Adobe premiere is pretty good, but I've only played with it for a little bit at school. I would say use Premiere. It's much better than what comes pre-installed on computers. The only problem would be getting it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

premiere elements or imovie


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Just torrent it. Hope I don't start up any flames with that comment. :dunno:


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

Vegas and Premiere are both solid, but you can do a fine job with iMovie or Windows Movie Maker and both are free with their respective operating systems.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

Final Cut Pro imo, better then Premiere


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

Ezkimo said:


> Final Cut Pro imo, better then Premiere


Final Cut Pro is wonderful, but it's expensive and overkill for this purpose. It's "Pro" for a reason.


----------



## nihilight (Mar 13, 2011)

Adobe After Effects.


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

nihilight said:


> Adobe After Effects.


I hope you don't edit with that.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i'd stick my head out for premier pro or vegas. 
i've used both and i would say Vegas is much easier to learn on.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegas is easy to learn on...I torrented it on pirate bay but the program was bundled with trackers and eventually stopped working.


----------



## kneedeeppow (Apr 25, 2011)

i have a kodak zx1. i find it takes relatively good video but i cant find a edit program that accepts the .MOV files. i have even tried converting the files but they still dont seem to work? i would love to upgrade to a gopro but not in the budget for now. so ,am looking for a good program to run on mac. any ideas?

cheers


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

FCP is the Industry standard. I used it all last summer but I could not stand the work flow of having to re-render the 60fps clips. I now use Adobe Premiere Pro and edit with ease, choosing to slow down my 60fps clips if I need to (they act like 29.97 fps clips in the timeline)

You use After Effects for titles and effects after you jockey your clips and audio on a Premiere Timeline. Oh and Premiere renders faster than FCP with a i7 processor. So Mac snobs can blow it out your ass with that "Macs are made for graphics" crap. 

Adobe Photoshop, the best image editor to date is optimized for PC! duhh...

But for you budget editors:
Try the free trial downloads for Sony Vegas HD, and Premiere Elements. Both are under $100. iMovie is free with your Mac. But I'd rather kill myself than edit with iMovie.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

kneedeeppow said:


> i have a kodak zx1. i find it takes relatively good video but i cant find a edit program that accepts the .MOV files. i have even tried converting the files but they still dont seem to work? i would love to upgrade to a gopro but not in the budget for now. so ,am looking for a good program to run on mac. any ideas?
> 
> cheers


imovie edits .mov files. so does final cut express. imovie comes with your mac so i do not see how you are having a problem...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> imovie edits .mov files. so does final cut express. imovie comes with your mac so i do not see how you are having a problem...


im not sure if this guy even ever said he had a mac, just that he wanted editing software of the likes that comes standard with macs. 

i was always a fan of adobe but not sure which one would be the best to use.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> im not sure if this guy even ever said he had a mac, just that he wanted editing software of the likes that comes standard with macs.
> 
> i was always a fan of adobe but not sure which one would be the best to use.


Last line of his post "so ,am looking for a good program to run on mac. any ideas?"


----------



## kneedeeppow (Apr 25, 2011)

rgrwilco said:


> Last line of his post "so ,am looking for a good program to run on mac. any ideas?"


sorry,should have been more specific with details. we are getting mac in the very near future and i am not to versed in the world of mac so wasnt aware of what the macs have as standard programs etc. i am a noob when it comes to this filming lark,just a cool side project


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> Last line of his post "so ,am looking for a good program to run on mac. any ideas?"


ah i see, i was referring to the OP. didnt realized someone else asked a question too


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can import .mp4 music files into Premiere Elements, Im looking into getting this software? I wasnt able to import any music from my iTunes into Windows Movie Maker because it didnt support MP4.....I had to load songs from a CD or convert the CD's in iTunes to MP3. The songs you download cant be converted to MP3 because iTunes locks them.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

JMcKeone said:


> Does anyone know if you can import .mp4 music files into Premiere Elements,


Google: Adobe Premiere Elements 7 * Supported file types for import


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

**{Shrugs}**

Windows Live Movie maker works fine for me and it's free , haven't found anything I need that it can't do yet.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> **{Shrugs}**
> 
> Windows Live Movie maker works fine for me and it's free , haven't found anything I need that it can't do yet.


*cringes* windows movie maker sucks big wiener, i hate that thing. the editing tools are crap and un precise, the program format is crap, the tools and effects are crap, and the movie maker that came with my windows 7 laptop is even CRAPPIER than the one on that came with vista.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

FishyFred said:


> I hope you don't edit with that.


I can honestly do an entire edit in it. But I go between AAE and Sony Vegas


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> *cringes* windows movie maker sucks big wiener, i hate that thing. the editing tools are crap and un precise, the program format is crap, the tools and effects are crap, and the movie maker that came with my windows 7 laptop is even CRAPPIER than the one on that came with vista.



I like Live Movie maker(not the old one) It's not the best but what does it not do? I can easily put different clips(even with diff formats\resolutions) together, it easily does fast\slow motion and I easily can add my own music and it can output and pretty much whatever res you would need.

Not sure what else the average POV cam home user really needs?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Not sure what else the average POV cam home user really needs?


im not saying the home filmer needs an expensive program, but for 30-40 bucks you can get one with a precise and clean timeline/viewing windows/clip organizer, that has 1000 effects and can do green screen. hell even cutting clips with live movie maker seems primitive and extremely basic. And then precise editing or layering just is not happening.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

I have to second that the windows live movie maker is pretty crappy. Spent close to 8 hours making a video because while editing it the song would not sync up properly with the footage. Drove me fucking nuts.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> im not saying the home filmer needs an expensive program, but for 30-40 bucks you can get one with a precise and clean timeline/viewing windows/clip organizer, that has 1000 effects and can do green screen. hell even cutting clips with live movie maker seems primitive and extremely basic. And then precise editing or layering just is not happening.


I almost bought Nero video 11 but then I figured out it didn't have speed up\slow down motion capabilities, what else do you suggest in the 30-40$ range?



Random Hero said:


> I have to second that the windows live movie maker is pretty crappy. Spent close to 8 hours making a video because while editing it the song would not sync up properly with the footage. Drove me fucking nuts.



Don't use music with DRM like from Amazon or iTunes, this is a known issue.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I almost bought Nero video 11 but then I figured out it didn't have speed up\slow down motion capabilities, what else do you suggest in the 30-40$ range?


Vegas Movie Studio HD. (the one in the pinkish box)


----------

